# Harness vs. Agitation Collar



## Heidifarm (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm still very new to SchH. so I hope this isn't a dumb question









I have a harness that I use for Heidi when we do protection and since we pretty new to bitework it is working well for her. I've also seen people use agitation collars for bite work and I'm just curious as to why one is used over the other? Is it just preference, or are their some things that the harness is better for and other things that the collar is better for?

Thanks!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Generally it comes down to personal preference, though depending on what is being done in an individual training session one can be better than the other.

I personally prefer harnesses for back tie work. It allows the dog more freedom of movement of the head and neck and thus to me seems safer and less likely to cause injury because the dog's body is taking the brunt of his pulling and lunging, not his neck. It also doesn't constrict the throat and interfere with barking like a collar can. The downside is that they also have more give to them, and some dogs learn to stretch through the harness managing to gain several inches of reach, which can be a bit tricky since an important factor of back tie work is for the helper to know exactly where the dog can reach, and where he can't, and there is more variance in those things with a harness than with a collar.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've used a harness up until now. As of last weekend, my lines are now attached to collars but he wears the harness sort of like a cue (which eventually will be faded and removed) and sometimes I do hold him by the handle on the harness so it's nice to have on. I liked the harness when he was a puppy b/c it didn't choke out the barking and just seemed more safe to me. Now that he is bigger, stronger, has no issues with strong barking, and is doing more precise things I'm liking the control from the collars better. For example he just started going in the blind and has to learn he can't get in too close and dirty so it's important that I can stop him at precisely the right line in front of the helper. For this we use some type of collar (fursaver, prong, agitation collar...depends on the dog). For doing some escape bites I still just hold the handle on the harness and release him from there.

As always this is my noob experience....there seems to be a time and a place for both types of equipment.


----------



## Heidifarm (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I assumed that both would have different benefits. I like the harness because it seems like it would be more comfortable for the dog to really pull on, but that's an interesting point about how they can give a few inches.

I don't have an agitation collar yet, but I'm sure I'll get one at some point to add to my ever growing collection of training supplies!


----------



## jdp2134 (Apr 9, 2008)

some other reasons is a dog is getting tired too quickly because of the agitation collar pulling against his neck so he is having trouble breathing and in this case would switch to a harness

OR

If your going to have a longer than normal back tie session i would use a harness. Esp the begining phases of the bark and hold.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

I use a harness and probably will always in TRAINING. He can be worked on a collar but for training purposes, my TD and I see no reason to do it that way. He is doing B&Hs now and I figure if we can master it with a harness that allows more freedom switching to the collar will be a breeze. 

I think it depends on the handler, dog and club! Whatever, you are more comfortable using! 

Courtney


----------



## VonderStadtrand (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't like the freedom the harness gives my dog and always use either an agitation collar or prong collar in training.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I use the harness at times when working on the pole. Otherwise they are on an agitation collar, fursaver or the pinch.


----------



## Heidifarm (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the info. I can see how both would come in handy, and I'm sure with more time and experience I'll get a feel for which one I would like to use when. 

So much to learn! But it's fun!


----------

